

Ask HN: Visiting Mountain View for the first time.  Where should I go? - startuprules

I'm taking a trip to Mountain View for the first time.  What should I not miss? (startups - I wonder if Zappos still give free tour, VCs, coffeeshops, restaurants, incubators, incubating office spaces, historical sites, etc)
======
seanmccann
It really depends what kind of stuff you are into but I'd recommend checking
out the Computer History Museum. There is a lot of awesome historical stuff
there, and it is free. It might be quite boring if you're not into computers
though.

<http://www.computerhistory.org/>

~~~
startuprules
Oo, I finally will get to see a punchcard computer in person! Very cool,
thanks! Reminds me of the time I accidently found a Thomas Edison exhibit in
Bandai Museum outside Tokyo.

~~~
rmk
It might be a good time to see it because I think a replica of the difference
engine is on display there... pretty cool:

<http://computerhistory.org/babbage/>

------
byoung2
There's a pretty cool place at 1600 amphitheatre parkway

